# I may change my views on Rosé Wine



## Khristyjeff (May 6, 2021)

Just bottled an RJS Primeur Chili Rosé. Haven't been a fan of the oftentimes sweeter Rosé wines. But I thought I can ferment this one dry so worth a try. I needed the carboy so had to bottle at the earliest day 42 expecting to bottle age for at least 8 weeks. However, it tasted very fruity now, not sweet, to my wife and I, (and no kit taste for those of us who notice this): and compared to an aged store bought wine won the prize. So. I wouldn't hesitate to do this again as an early drinker, and believe this would be a broadly popular offering at Summer parties.


----------



## Handy Turnip (May 6, 2021)

I'm not sure about elsewhere, but in the UK rosé got a really bad reputation in the 80's for being cheap and sickly sweet, and unfairly that reputation has stuck to a large degree. Probably because the vast majority of white wine drunk in the UK is of the dry variety (and pretty much bone dry at that!), which immediately puts a lot of people off buying rosé as the immediate perception is that it's going to be sweet or off-dry.

Which is obviously unfair because they are some really good quality rosé wines these days, and many dry varieties. I'm tempted by doing the WE White Grenache which is supposed to be dry - great summer drink as you say!


----------



## Khristyjeff (May 6, 2021)

"I'm tempted by doing the WE White Grenache which is supposed to be dry - great summer drink as you say!"

That sounds like a plan!


----------



## JBP (May 6, 2021)

Had the privilege of working on a non-profit board with a family member of a local, well respected wine shop. I made the comment a few years ago about not liking roses (too sweet). Without being too tacky about my age, he gently suggested I was overly influenced by the Beringer White Zinfandel generation and introduced me to the most amazing rose wines- dry and well-suited for spring patios. Now - the perfect sign of spring for me.


----------



## jpwatkins9 (May 7, 2021)

We make a lot of Rose’ here in Texas, I run it until no bubbles in the primary. It comes out dry to very dry (0.992 SG). Great drinking in the hot Texas Summers. I also cut the kit size down to 5 or so gallons, and play with the yeast, sometimes mix in Champagne yeast. Usually leave it in the carboy after the 4th wracking for a spot of bulk aging prior th bottling.


----------



## Bmd2k1 (May 7, 2021)

Curious what everyone's fav rose´ kit is?

Cheers!


----------



## cmason1957 (May 7, 2021)

I have a Winexpert Sangiovese Rose kit doing some aging in my basement. Even with Rose kits, I like about 6 months or so in the carboy and then 2 or 3 more months in the bottle before drinking it. I think it is coming along nicely. The taste is wonderful and for a kit, it has a very nice nose. I hope that continues to develop.


----------



## Sailor323 (May 7, 2021)

Bmd2k1 said:


> Curious what everyone's fav rose´ kit is?
> 
> Cheers!


I've made several batches of RJS French Rosé which is pretty good but not like rosé from Provence. Grenache rosé is also very good but still not like that from Provence. I just bottled some Sangiovese Rosé which seems very promising. I'm very excited about RJS Wheel of Fortune French Rosé which I expect to receive today. It looks more like Provençale Rosé than any of the others. I love rosé and enjoy a bottle of it at least once a week.


----------



## Khristyjeff (May 7, 2021)

Sailor323 said:


> Provençale Rosé


Thanks for the comments @Sailor323. I'm curious if you could describe the taste of the Provençale Rosé you really like. Not to put you on the spot but you really got my interest!


----------



## jpwatkins9 (May 8, 2021)

RJS kits have worked fine for me as have Wine Expert kits. I do play around with them a bit by not making them to a full 6 gallons, occasionaly adding a bit (teaspoon) of Citrus (Lemon, Grapefruit,Or lime) zest. I even tried a small amount of French Oak on one batch. Changing out the EC1118 yeast for Champagne yeast has also given me some very nice smooth Rose’. All of my experiments have been very drinkable so far.


----------



## Bmd2k1 (May 8, 2021)

Anyone make the Master Vintner Zinfandel Rose´?


----------



## Swedeman (May 9, 2021)

jpwatkins9 said:


> Changing out the EC1118 yeast for Champagne yeast has also given me some very nice smooth Rose’.


The EC1118 is actually considered to be a champagne yeast.


----------



## Swedeman (May 9, 2021)

@Khristyjeff Nice touch with the labels!


----------



## jpwatkins9 (May 9, 2021)

True, EC1118 is a Champagne yeast, but usually selected because it’s an easy yeast to get started and can take higher alcohol levels. Good choice for red or white wines is why it is usually packed with most kits.


----------



## Sailor323 (May 9, 2021)

Khristyjeff said:


> Thanks for the comments @Sailor323. I'm curious if you could describe the taste of the Provençale Rosé you really like. Not to put you on the spot but you really got my interest!


Describing taste is hard to do. Most of the Rosés from Provence are very pale in color and, while definitely fruity, have floral notes accompanied by flinty overtones. The Rosés from the Rhône valley and from Spain and Italy tend to be much darker in color and heartier, fruitier more berry like. The RJS kit is more like the Rhône wines. On another note, most people drink Rosé (whites, too for that matter) too cold, right from the fridge. 45-50 degrees is better


----------



## Khristyjeff (May 9, 2021)

Swedeman said:


> @Khristyjeff Nice touch with the labels!



Thanks @Swedeman ,it beats scraping/peeling labels


----------



## Khristyjeff (May 9, 2021)

Sailor323 said:


> Describing taste is hard to do. Most of the Rosés from Provence are very pale in color and, while definitely fruity, have floral notes accompanied by flinty overtones. The Rosés from the Rhône valley and from Spain and Italy tend to be much darker in color and heartier, fruitier more berry like. The RJS kit is more like the Rhône wines. On another note, most people drink Rosé (whites, too for that matter) too cold, right from the fridge. 45-50 degrees is better


Good info. I learned something, again! Thanks.


----------



## Bmd2k1 (May 9, 2021)

Are peeps oaking your Rose' ?


----------



## Bmd2k1 (May 24, 2021)

I decided to use D47 for my Rose´ & am gonna hit it with some oak post fermentation.

Cheers ✌


----------



## Khristyjeff (May 24, 2021)

Keep us posted.


----------



## Bmd2k1 (Jun 7, 2021)

D47 Fermented it down to .994 - ABV 15%. Great aroma & taste...pre-bulk aging, oaking & clarifying.



Cheers!


----------



## Bmd2k1 (Jun 7, 2021)

So I'm curious.....what tweaks folks have made to their Rose´(s)?


----------



## Meadini (Jun 9, 2021)

Isn’t White Zinfandel actually a Rose? I got a request to make a Rose and I can get a bucket for a great price in the fall. I suspect fermented dry, it should be palatable.


----------



## Bmd2k1 (Jun 12, 2021)

Meadini said:


> Isn’t White Zinfandel actually a Rose? I got a request to make a Rose and I can get a bucket for a great price in the fall. I suspect fermented dry, it should be palatable.


Yep...though sweet!


----------



## Ajmassa (Jun 12, 2021)

Bmd2k1 said:


> So I'm curious.....what tweaks folks have made to their Rose´(s)?


None really. I wouldn’t call them ‘tweaks’ but I did do some things to guide it along. But really ust trying not to screw it up!

I just bottled my first 2 from last year. First one I added acid upfront. Bumped ph to about 3.4. Sat for a day, racked off the sediment then Fermented dry w/ d47. From malbec grapes pressed right after crush. accidentally went thru MLf. 

second one even less interference. Cab grapes. Bled the juice right after crush. Racked after a day. Then Left as is. Fermented with d47. Stopped short of dry at 1.003. So I have 1 dry and 1 sweet. Added lysozyme to cab preventing mlf. Oh and Both rosé’s i did cold stabilize for 3 weeks over the winter.


----------



## Sailor323 (Jun 13, 2021)

I plan to oak my next batch of RJS Cru International Rosé. That wine is more like Rhône Valley Rosé which is often oaked


----------



## Meadini (Jun 13, 2021)

@Ajmassa, is MLF not suggested for rose’s?


----------



## Ajmassa (Jun 13, 2021)

Meadini said:


> @Ajmassa, is MLF not suggested for rose’s?


Im still super green regarding rosé and only just bottled my 1st attempts last week. I’m pretty sure it’s a tossup tho. Depending on the specific grapes sometimes it might benefit and sometimes not. Kinda like how winemakers will make decisions based off the taste of the unfermented juice, there’s likely lots of factors at play regarding this that are outta my pay grade. 
Since I don’t feel advanced enough to make judgement calls like that I just defaulted to treating it as if they were white wines. But the wine gods had other plans. Is what it is. I have no real way to know if it hurt the wine or benefited it. But I can say I’m happy with the final product despite the mlf.


----------



## CDrew (Jun 13, 2021)

Ajmassa said:


> Im still super green regarding rosé and only just bottled my 1st attempts last week. I’m pretty sure it’s a tossup tho. Depending on the specific grapes sometimes it might benefit and sometimes not. Kinda like how winemakers will make decisions based off the taste of the unfermented juice, there’s likely lots of factors at play regarding this that are outta my pay grade.
> Since I don’t feel advanced enough to make judgement calls like that I just defaulted to treating it as if they were white wines. But the wine gods had other plans. Is what it is. I have no real way to know if it hurt the wine or benefited it. But I can say I’m happy with the final product despite the mlf.



Agree, and same here. My 2020 Barbera Rose when completely fermented, tasted like green apples and was good but very acidic. That's the nature of Barbera. So I elected to do MLF and it came out great. The Mourvedre Rose I made in 2019 went through unintentional MLF and that's likely the norm unless you use lysozyme and prevent it.

I had planned not to do MLF and had lysozyme ready and waiting, but when I tasted that malic acid, I know it was MLF time. The end result has been a real hit with friends and family. I wish I made more than 4 cases!

I've made a Rose only 2 years, so don't have a whole ton of experience, but both years, the wine went through MLF, one intentional, and one not. If I had a high pH wine at the end of fermentation, I'd likely Lysozyme it and prevent MLF.


----------



## Bmd2k1 (Jun 14, 2021)

Gonna use this 1st Rose (SG .994) as an experiment broken into 3 flavor profiles:

10bottles as is right from the Speidel

10bottles with glycerin added at rate of 1oz/gal

8-10bottles with glycerin + bit of liquid oak extract (chosen to save time)

Then we'll be doing a tasting of all 3 to get a winner.

Will report back...

Cheers!


----------



## joeswine (Jun 14, 2021)

I'll tell you good tweak for Rose's is a small fpac of strawberries.


----------



## Bmd2k1 (Jun 14, 2021)

joeswine said:


> I'll tell you good tweak for Rose's is a small fpac of strawberries.




I use 100% Fruit Concentrates from www.brownwoodacres.com in my hard ciders...always post fermentation. Wondering how'd they play out in select vinos?

Cheers!


----------



## Bmd2k1 (Jun 16, 2021)

Post cold crashing it & racking....sample has a great aroma - bit of berry-ness - and tastes smooth & flavorful.

Gonna let it get back to room temp for a few days & once my clear Bordeaux style bottles arrive from Amazon....implement my plan ✌


----------



## Bmd2k1 (Jun 18, 2021)

Ajmassa said:


> None really. I wouldn’t call them ‘tweaks’ but I did do some things to guide it along. But really ust trying not to screw it up!
> 
> I just bottled my first 2 from last year. First one I added acid upfront. Bumped ph to about 3.4. Sat for a day, racked off the sediment then Fermented dry w/ d47. From malbec grapes pressed right after crush. accidentally went thru MLf.
> 
> second one even less interference. Cab grapes. Bled the juice right after crush. Racked after a day. Then Left as is. Fermented with d47. Stopped short of dry at 1.003. So I have 1 dry and 1 sweet. Added lysozyme to cab preventing mlf. Oh and Both rosé’s i did cold stabilize for 3 weeks over the winter.


was the ph still 3.4 post-fermentation?

Cheers!


----------



## Ajmassa (Jun 18, 2021)

Bmd2k1 said:


> was the ph still 3.4 post-fermentation?
> 
> Cheers!


Nope. Good question. It crept up a bit like you correctly insinuated. Bumped to 3.4 from 3.65 or something. Came in at 3.48 post AF. Then eventually 3.52. (Accidental mlf). 
I wanted to target 3.3 pre fermentation to eventually land in the 3.4 range- as I was advised was an ideal ph for a nice crisp summer rosé. But I was careful not to overshoot or have such a drastic adjustment. 3.4 felt good enough. Like- “ok I’m close to my target and I didn’t screw it up. Leaving it be now”.


----------



## Bmd2k1 (Jun 18, 2021)

Did a small sample bottling of my Zinfadel Rose......sitting next to Beringer White Zin (mom's fav -- till she tries mine...backsweetened by the glass 4 her)


----------



## Khristyjeff (Jun 18, 2021)

Bmd2k1 said:


> Did a small sample bottling of my Zinfadel Rose......sitting next to Beringer White Zin (mom's fav -- till she tries mine...backsweetened by the glass 4 her)


That looks tasty and refreshing.


----------



## Venatorscribe (Jun 19, 2021)

Some might call my latest blend a 'buggers muddle' but the outcome is far from it. I had so many pears from my trees this year that I played with numerous blending options. i made a Rosé using 90% pear wine (11.5% abv) and 10% Sangiovese. The Sangiovese I made back in 2016. In my trials I found it softened and extended the flavour profile. If I were to repeat the exercise I’d run a trial at 5% Sangiovese - if only to produce more of a pink colour in the final blend. As at 10% it leans slightly towards a red hue. For those interested- the pH of this blend was 3.45


----------



## Khristyjeff (Jun 20, 2021)

Venatorscribe said:


> Some might call my latest blend a 'buggers muddle' but the outcome is far from it. I had so many pears from my trees this year that I played with numerous blending options. i made a Rosé using 90% pear wine (11.5% abv) and 10% Sangiovese. The Sangiovese I made back in 2016. In my trials I found it softened and extended the flavour profile. If I were to repeat the exercise I’d run a trial at 5% Sangiovese - if only to produce more of a pink colour in the final blend. As at 10% it leans slightly towards a red hue. For those interested- the pH of this blend was 3.45


Never had heard of trying this combo before--I like your "think different" approach.


----------



## Bmd2k1 (Jun 22, 2021)

Bmd2k1 said:


> Gonna use this 1st Rose (SG .994) as an experiment broken into 3 flavor profiles:
> 
> 10bottles as is right from the Speidel
> 
> ...


Did some small sampling of each tossed into an 18oz swing top bottle & chilled in fridge:

In the order of how much they were liked:

#1 - w/glycerin added at ratio of 1oz/gal... didn't change the great flavor profile & gave it better mouth feel.

#2 - as is. Great taste & aroma with just a slight bite...theres a slight berry-ness to the aroma.

#3 - liquid oak extract added - the modified flavor profile was not enjoyed much...improved mouth feel over "as is". Won't be using this for this vino.

Results indicate I'm gonna be adding 1oz glycerin per gal into bulk prior to bottling.

Cheers!


----------



## Chuck Rairdan (Jun 24, 2021)

Any yeast recommendations for dry rose from saignee? Planning to do cool fermentation to boost the esters and phenols to around 12% abv.


----------



## Bmd2k1 (Jun 24, 2021)

Chuck Rairdan said:


> Any yeast recommendations for dry rose from saignee? Planning to do cool fermentation to boost the esters and phenols to around 12% abv.


Just used D47 for my Zinfandel Rose & it turned out fantastic!


----------



## Chuck Rairdan (Jun 24, 2021)

Bmd2k1 said:


> Just used D47 for my Zinfandel Rose & it turned out fantastic!


Thanks, Bmd2k1. I've used D47 on some whites and liked the aromatics and body it added.


----------



## Sailor323 (Jun 25, 2021)

I'd use D47. A recent rosé kit that I got included RC212, even though it doesn't seem to be recommended for rosé.


----------



## Chuck Rairdan (Jun 25, 2021)

Sailor323 said:


> I'd use D47. A recent rosé kit that I got included RC212, even though it doesn't seem to be recommended for rosé.


Yup, RC212 is more of a full extraction yeast. D47 is much better suited imo.


----------



## pour750ml (Jun 27, 2021)

Just started RJS En Primeur Pinot Noir Rosé. Split batch to 3 gallons and used Rhone 4600 for the first 3, and W-15 for the second. Will blend together post fermentation. Also, this is my first go at using the Brew Built Universal Cool Stix to control fermentation temperature on W-15. My target temp is 63 degrees. Temperature reading started at 69 and within 1 hour was down to 66 degrees and that's with dumping ice from freezer into cooler. Hopefully, I can get to target and hold consistently. I am planning to use a bag of ice or ice packs to control temp. 

Cheers!


----------



## Khristyjeff (Jun 27, 2021)

pour750ml said:


> Just started RJS En Primeur Pinot Noir Rosé. Split batch to 3 gallons and used Rhone 4600 for the first 3, and W-15 for the second. Will blend together post fermentation. Also, this is my first go at using the Brew Built Universal Cool Stix to control fermentation temperature on W-15. My target temp is 63 degrees. Temperature reading started at 69 and within 1 hour was down to 66 degrees and that's with dumping ice from freezer into cooler. Hopefully, I can get to target and hold consistently. I am planning to use a bag of ice or ice packs to control temp.
> 
> Cheers!


We liked this kit a lot. We didn't tweak much so will be interested in your updates!


----------



## Chuck Rairdan (Jun 28, 2021)

pour750ml said:


> Just started RJS En Primeur Pinot Noir Rosé. Split batch to 3 gallons and used Rhone 4600 for the first 3, and W-15 for the second. Will blend together post fermentation. Also, this is my first go at using the Brew Built Universal Cool Stix to control fermentation temperature on W-15. My target temp is 63 degrees. Temperature reading started at 69 and within 1 hour was down to 66 degrees and that's with dumping ice from freezer into cooler. Hopefully, I can get to target and hold consistently. I am planning to use a bag of ice or ice packs to control temp.
> 
> Cheers!


Was able to convert a home office to a wine cellar recently with enough room to cold ferment. Will likely do cold maceration this coming harvest using dry ice for initial cooling then saignee from there. Hope your yeast split produces good results!


----------



## Sailor323 (Jul 10, 2021)

The last couple of rosé kits that I made had backsweetening packs. I prefer bone dry rosé so I didn't use them. I wonder how much sugar is in the finishing packs and how much effect they have on the SG of the wine. Specifically how much they raise the SG in 6 gallons. I'm thinking I may add the finishing packs to the must at beginning of fermentation. However, I don't want to raise the SG of the must too much since I don't want to increase the final ABV of the wine by very much--I'd like to keep ABV below 12.5%


----------



## Bmd2k1 (Jul 10, 2021)

Sailor323 said:


> The last couple of rosé kits that I made had backsweetening packs. I prefer bone dry rosé so I didn't use them. I wonder how much sugar is in the finishing packs and how much effect they have on the SG of the wine. Specifically how much they raise the SG in 6 gallons. I'm thinking I may add the finishing packs to the must at beginning of fermentation. However, I don't want to raise the SG of the must too much since I don't want to increase the final ABV of the wine by very much--I'd like to keep ABV below 12.5%


For my recently completed Master Vintner Zinfandel Rose´ ...I DID add the 100% grape juice intended for back sweetening....Upfront. Final ABV ended up at 15%. I did use D47 yeast & the vino turned out great & bone dry. I ended up adding 1oz glycerin per gal to improve mouth-feel a bit & tastings feedback has all been 10/10. Will crank out an annual batch using same protocol ✌

Cheers!


----------



## Chuck Rairdan (Jul 10, 2021)

Bmd2k1 said:


> For my recently completed Master Vintner Zinfandel Rose´ ...I DID add the 100% grape juice intended for back sweetening....Upfront. Final ABV ended up at 15%. I did use D47 yeast & the vino turned out great & bone dry. I ended up adding 1oz glycerin per gal to improve mouth-feel a bit & tastings feedback has all been 10/10. Will crank out an annual batch using same protocol ✌
> 
> Cheers!


Sounds like a great approach. Also a big fan of glycerine to add a touch of sweetness and to improve mouth feel. Did you do MLF? I'm wondering if skipping that step may provide some carbonation in the bottle over time for an otherwise dry rose. As long as it doesn't present risk to popping corks. Nothing quite like a good chilled dry rose with a touch of carbonation, which gives it kind of a spiced sensation.


----------



## Bmd2k1 (Jul 10, 2021)

Chuck Rairdan said:


> Sounds like a great approach. Also a big fan of glycerine to add a touch of sweetness and to improve mouth feel. Did you do MLF? I'm wondering if skipping that step may provide some carbonation in the bottle over time for an otherwise dry rose. As long as it doesn't present risk to popping corks. Nothing quite like a good chilled dry rose with a touch of carbonation, which gives it kind of a spiced sensation.


I did Not do MLF. 

Tastes great at room temp, chilled & as a Rose´ spritzer on rocks w bit 7up added 

Good luck & Cheers ✌


----------



## sjjan (Jul 10, 2021)

I have been making a rosé wine for the first time this year. It is a bit dark (next year I will leave the grapes only a short time on the skins before pressing) and very drye. Some love it but those that expect a sweeter rosé don’t like the dryer version. Made from a local grape variety (regent).


----------



## Bmd2k1 (Jul 10, 2021)

sjjan said:


> View attachment 76363
> 
> I have been making a rosé wine for the first time this year. It is a bit dark (next year I will leave the grapes only a short time on the skins before pressing) and very drye. Some love it but those that expect a sweeter rosé don’t like the dryer version. Made from a local grape variety (regent).


I've been backsweetening by the glass using a simple syrup for the Sweet fans ✌


----------



## Ajmassa (Jul 10, 2021)

sjjan said:


> View attachment 76363
> 
> I have been making a rosé wine for the first time this year. It is a bit dark (next year I will leave the grapes only a short time on the skins before pressing) and very drye. Some love it but those that expect a sweeter rosé don’t like the dryer version. Made from a local grape variety (regent).


Lookin good! Just be careful. I kept mine with almost zero skins contact time for lighter color—- but I believe that decision bit me in the ass. My theory was it left me with extra low YAN from already low nitrogen grapes w/o realizing it. Ferment never finished dry. Next time I plan to change my nutrient protocol to compensate and step feed throughout. 

All this is assuming the skins contact offers more than just color & tannin but also healthy components that aide successful fermentation. I don’t actually know this for sure though.


----------



## sjjan (Jul 10, 2021)

Ajmassa said:


> Lookin good! Just be careful. I kept mine with almost zero skins contact time for lighter color—- but I believe that decision bit me in the ass. My theory was it left me with extra low YAN from already low nitrogen grapes w/o realizing it. Ferment never finished dry. Next time I plan to change my nutrient protocol to compensate and step feed throughout.
> 
> All this is assuming the skins contact offers more than just color & tannin but also healthy components that aide successful fermentation. I don’t actually know this for sure though.


Thanks for the warning. You could add some DAP as supplement or maybe even measure the YAN level and act accordingly?


----------



## Ajmassa (Jul 10, 2021)

sjjan said:


> Thanks for the warning. You could add some DAP as supplement or maybe even measure the YAN level and act accordingly?


Yep. That’s the plan. And I did add some DAP with the fermaid K last year but I wasn’t on top of it and missed my window for the standard dose protocol (one at onset & another at 1/3-1/2way thru)
Likely gonna pick up the YAN testing kit this year.


----------



## Khristyjeff (Jul 11, 2021)

Bmd2k1 said:


> For my recently completed Master Vintner Zinfandel Rose´ ...I DID add the 100% grape juice intended for back sweetening....Upfront. Final ABV ended up at 15%. I did use D47 yeast & the vino turned out great & bone dry. I ended up adding 1oz glycerin per gal to improve mouth-feel a bit & tastings feedback has all been 10/10. Will crank out an annual batch using same protocol ✌
> 
> Cheers!


Was this kit the Master Vintner Winemaker's Reserve version at about $70 or was this a more expensive kit? Thanks, interested in trying it.


----------



## Bmd2k1 (Jul 11, 2021)

Khristyjeff said:


> Was this kit the Master Vintner Winemaker's Reserve version at about $70 or was this a more expensive kit? Thanks, interested in trying it.


It was! ✌


----------



## MHSKIBUM (Jul 11, 2021)

I had the same idea and put the back sweetening pack in at the start in half of a cheap (60-bottle) Costco kit that I started about 8 days ago. The info in this stream makes me optimistic of the results. 
It was a Chardonnay, not a rosé kit, but I've added crushed purple table grapes with most of the juice removed. The must has a light pinkish look so far. I'm not expecting a true rosé. I intend to keep the skins in to extend maceration in a Speidel fermenter until it's time for bottling or bulk aging. 
I've read that some wineries leave grape skins in white wines for extended maceration and title the beverage an amber or orange wine to differentiate it from a rosé.
It's probably too late now but I fear because of the residual grape juice and the back sweetener that the alcohol could overwhelm the EC-1118 yeast that came with the kit. I fear I'll end up with a wine that's sweeter than I want. The EC-118 is supposed to tolerate 18% alcohol so I'm hopeful that it can do the job.
Anyone have other ideas to keep the sweetness at a 1.0 or lower? I'm willing to try anything, the whole point of playing around with a cheap kit.


----------



## sjjan (Jul 11, 2021)

Related question: what do you guys use as back sweetening liquid?


----------



## Bmd2k1 (Jul 11, 2021)

sjjan said:


> Related question: what do you guys use as back sweetening liquid?


I use a simple syrup to back sweeten by the glass for those that prefer other than the Dry I've crafted ✌


----------



## Chuck E (Jul 13, 2021)

sjjan said:


> Related question: what do you guys use as back sweetening liquid?



Simple syrup


----------



## Bmd2k1 (Jul 14, 2021)

Bottled it up finally....here's a pic of the partial lot of bottles... ✌ 

Cheers!


----------



## mainshipfred (Jul 14, 2021)

Bmd2k1 said:


> Bottled it up finally....here's a pic of the partial lot of bottles... ✌
> 
> Cheers!



Very nice, you may want to consider filling the bottles a little higher unless you plan on drinking it pretty quickly.


----------



## Bmd2k1 (Jul 14, 2021)

mainshipfred said:


> Very nice, you may want to consider filling the bottles a little higher unless you plan on drinking it pretty quickly.


They'll all be consumed this summer...

Using my stainless spring loaded bottle filler...that's as much as I can get in....right to base of neck. Guess I should be topping each bottle off manually another .5-.75 inch...eh

Cheers!


----------



## mainshipfred (Jul 14, 2021)

Bmd2k1 said:


> They'll all be consumed this summer...
> 
> Using my stainless spring loaded bottle filler...that's as much as I can get in....right to base of neck. Guess I should be topping each bottle off manually another .5-.75 inch...eh
> 
> Cheers!



Probably not a bad idea but if they will be gone this summer it probably won't be an issue.


----------



## winemaker81 (Jul 14, 2021)

mainshipfred said:


> Very nice, you may want to consider filling the bottles a little higher unless you plan on drinking it pretty quickly.


When using my filler tube, I let the wine fill to the brim of the bottle, and when I pull it out, the wine level drops to just a bit above the bottom of the neck in Bordeaux bottles. [I've had LOT of practice at this and yeah, sometimes I goof and spill a bit of wine.]

This is a bit higher than shown in the pictures. Note that in Bordeaux bottles the head space increases rapidly when the wine level is below the neck, as the bottle widens.

Look at commercial Bordeaux bottles for a guide on how much to fill.


----------



## Bmd2k1 (Jul 14, 2021)

winemaker81 said:


> When using my filler tube, I let the wine fill to the brim of the bottle, and when I pull it out, the wine level drops to just a bit above the bottom of the neck in Bordeaux bottles. [I've had LOT of practice at this and yeah, sometimes I goof and spill a bit of wine.]
> 
> This is a bit higher than shown in the pictures. Note that in Bordeaux bottles the head space increases rapidly when the wine level is below the neck, as the bottle widens.
> 
> Look at commercial Bordeaux bottles for a guide on how much to fill.


I've been trying that same technique


----------



## MHSKIBUM (Oct 21, 2021)

The Costco Argentia Ridge Chardonnay + back sweetener from another wine upfront + four days on light purple table grape skins was a winner. 10 out of 10 preferred the light pink result to the straight-up Chardonnay, which was also very good. 
In both cases, I shorted the water to produce 25 bottles per batch rather than 30. The wine was dry with an alcohol content of just over 15%.


----------



## MHSKIBUM (Oct 21, 2021)

Meadini said:


> Isn’t White Zinfandel actually a Rose? I got a request to make a Rose and I can get a bucket for a great price in the fall. I suspect fermented dry, it should be palatable.


Technically, they call it a blush, a slightly less pinkish pink. From what I've read, the term blush originated with White Zinfandel.


----------



## pour750ml (Dec 15, 2021)

Khristyjeff said:


> We liked this kit a lot. We didn't tweak much so will be interested in your updates!


Update: Bottled the Rosé on September 15th, 2021 using the AIO. I ran it through a 1 micron filter. I opened a bottle last night and was very pleased with the result. The nose was vibrant and bright, notes of watermelon, berries, very subtle hint of a darker red fruit. Felt that the subtle hints of darker fruits may have been influenced by the Rhone 4600 characteristics and complexities. On the palate, it had good mouthfeel, acidity was good for my liking and again good fruit characteristics. I did chill a bit prior to drinking and unbiasedly enjoyed it more than commercial rosés that inspired me to do one.


----------



## Chuck Rairdan (Dec 15, 2021)

pour750ml said:


> Update: Bottled the Rosé on September 15th, 2021 using the AIO. I ran it through a 1 micron filter. I opened a bottle last night and was very pleased with the result. The nose was vibrant and bright, notes of watermelon, berries, very subtle hint of a darker red fruit. Felt that the subtle hints of darker fruits may have been influenced by the Rhone 4600 characteristics and complexities. On the palate, it had good mouthfeel, acidity was good for my liking and again good fruit characteristics. I did chill a bit prior to drinking and unbiasedly enjoyed it more than commercial rosés that inspired me to do one.



Sorry, which kit is this?


----------



## pour750ml (Dec 15, 2021)

Chuck Rairdan said:


> Sorry, which kit is this?


It is the RJS En Primeur Pinot Noir Rosé


----------



## Chuck Rairdan (Dec 15, 2021)

Excellent, thank you. Have it on the list. Like the notes listed. I did my first Rose kit this year with an Aussie grenache, which has more of the tropical fruits.


----------



## RiderEh (Apr 11, 2022)

Well we just bottled the Wheel of Fortune RJS Rose yesterday. Honestly it tastes similar to the home made Dragon's Blood recipe we made a few years back. Not impressed so far. It's about 6 months old.


----------



## joeswine (Apr 11, 2022)

When I made my Rose’s a kit I add a strawberry fpak too the primary and excellent enhancements


----------



## Khristyjeff (Apr 11, 2022)

RiderEh said:


> Well we just bottled the Wheel of Fortune RJS Rose yesterday. Honestly it tastes similar to the home made Dragon's Blood recipe we made a few years back. Not impressed so far. It's about 6 months old.


I've not heard of the Wheel of Fortune rosé. Was it one of their limited editions?


----------



## RiderEh (Apr 11, 2022)

Yes, it was there 2021 RQ. Impressively ugly label. RJ Spagnols - Products - RQ21 The Wheel of Fortune - France Rosé


----------



## Swedeman (Apr 11, 2022)

RiderEh said:


> Well we just bottled the Wheel of Fortune RJS Rose yesterday. Honestly it tastes similar to the home made Dragon's Blood recipe we made a few years back. Not impressed so far.


I don't know how close to a Provence style Rosé that kit was but out of curiosity, do you like dry France style Rosé wine or are you more into sweeter white Zinfandel kind of Rosé?


----------



## RiderEh (Apr 11, 2022)

Swedeman said:


> I don't know how close to a Provence style Rosé that kit was but out of curiosity, do you like dry France style Rosé wine or are you more into sweeter white Zinfandel kind of Rosé?



I'm fine with either, but this doesn't taste like any Rose I've ever had, it really just tastes like Dragon's Blood.


----------



## joeswine (Apr 11, 2022)

Spain makes excellent Rose’s


----------



## She’sgonnakillme (Apr 11, 2022)

RiderEh said:


> I'm fine with either, but this doesn't taste like any Rose I've ever had, it really just tastes like Dragon's Blood.


I like Dragons Blood


----------



## JBP (Apr 11, 2022)

I just bottled the RJS 2020 rose (the Deb?) - okay, I didn't actually start fermenting it until 2021. Fully dry, lovely strawberry essence - finishing the "leftovers" last night and today.

Very nice.


----------

